# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Xuyên Việt 11 Ngày

## dulichnt

Đêm 01: (Nếu Quý khách đi tàu sẽ khởi hành vào tối ngày hôm trước lúc 19h00 táu SE)
Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Cố Đô Huế (Ăn trưa, tối)
Sáng: HDV của ANZ Travel đưa vé Quý khách, hướng dẫn các thủ tục ra Sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách đến Sân bay Nội bài lúc 09h00 làm thủ tục đi Đà Nẵng lúc 10h20 trên chuyến bay VN 315 Xe và hướng dẫn đón khách tại sân bay Phú Bài đưa về thành phố Huế nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng và nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. Chiều: Tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII. Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế (Bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái,...). Ngồi thuyền Rồng nghe CA HUẾ và thả hoa đăng cầu may trên dòng Hương thơ mộng.
Ngày 02: Huế - Phong Nha (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Điểm tâm sớm. Rời Huế đi Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng - Di Sản Thiên Nhiên Thế Giới. Viếng thăm Thánh Địa La Vang (Được phong tặng là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) và chụp ảnh Vĩ tuyến 17 - Cầu Hiền Lương - Sông Bến Hải (Giới tuyến tạm thời chia cắt 2 miền Nam - Bắc suốt 20 năm từ 1954-1973). Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Phong Nha. Chiều: Ngồi thuyền ngược sông Son chinh phục động Phong Nha: hang Bi Ký, Cô Tiên & Cung Đình dưới sâu lòng núi nơi có con sông ngầm từ Lào chảy sang, chiêm ngưỡng các khối thạch nhũ tuyệt đẹp được kiến tạo bởi thiên nhiên qua hàng ngàn thiên niên kỷ. Khởi hành về Huế theo đường Trường Sơn - Hồ Chí Minh Huyền Thoại. - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ K/sạn tại Huế. Quý khách tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Cố Đô về đêm với cầu Tràng Tiền rực rỡ sắc màu.
Ngày 03: Huế - Phố Biển Đà Nẵng (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tham quan lăng Tự Đức - lãng mạn, trữ tình phản ánh chính cuộc đời của vị vua tài hoa nhưng gặp phải tình cảnh đất nước éo le, viếng đền thờ Huyền Trân Công Chúa, khám phá Đại Hồng Chum trên núi Ngũ Long tuyệt đẹp và mua sắm đặc sản chợ Đông Ba. Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. Rời Huế về Đà Nẵng xuyên hầm Hải Vân - hầm đường bộ dài nhất Đông Nam Á, dừng chân chụp ảnh làng chài Lăng Cô. Chiều: Tham quan Bảo Tàng Chàm, nơi trưng bày đầy đủ nhất những hiện vật quý giá của nền văn hoá Chăm nổi tiếng, quay 1 vòng Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Moutain), viếng Linh Ứng Tự, thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh).Tối: Ăn tối Gala Dinner và tham gia chương trình Team Building “Ấn tượng miền Trung” với các hoạt động văn nghệ, giao lưu hoành tráng. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...
Ngày 04: Ngũ Hàng Sơn - Đô Thị Cổ Hội An (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tham quan khu di tích - danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng), Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá và biển Non Nước (China Beach). Khởi hành đến Đô Thị Cổ Hội An - Di Sản Văn Hoá Thế Giới, nhận phòng k/sạn nghỉ ngơi. - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. - Chiều: Bách bộ tham quan Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15. Tham quan và tắm biển Cửa Đại. Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An, rực rỡ soi bóng bên dòng sông Hoài, từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm thế kỉ thứ II và Việt Nam từ thế kỉ XVI.
Ngày 05: Đô Thị Cổ Hội An - Nha Trang (Ăn sáng)
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tiễn khách ra ga Đà Nẵng chuyến tàu SE1 lúc 11h08 - Quý khách ăn trưa tự túc trên tàu. Tối: 21h12 tàu đến ga Nha Trang, Quý khách tự túc phương tiện về khách sạn nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Tự túc ăn tối. Quý khách đi dạo TP. Nha Trang về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
Ngày 06: Nha Trang - Các thắng cảnh (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng: Quý khách đi Đầm Môn, tham quan những đồi cát trắng ven biển sau đó tàu đưa đoàn ra Vịnh Vân Phong, ngắm san hô, cá biển ở bãi Me, bãi Ông Cố. Quý khách tắm biển ở bãi Xuân Đừng, nơi có mạch ngầm nước ngọt. Tàu đưa đoàn trở về Đầm Môn. Quý khách tiếp tục qua đèo Cổ Mã đến với bãi biển Đại Lãnh. Buổi chiều: Quý khách đi tham quan Trung tâm du lịch Suối skhoáng Tháp Bà, với dịch vụ Ôn tuyền thuỷ liệu pháp, ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng. Buổi tối: (Chương trình riêng của Quý khách) nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
Ngày 07: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt (250 km) (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng: Quý khách đi tham quan Viện Hải Dương Học.tàu du lịch đưa đoàn ra Hòn Tằm, Quý khách tắm biển và chơi các trò chơi trên biển như: Đi môtô nước (jetsky) dù bay(parasailing) đi xuồng thể thao (kayak), lặn biển (Diving) lướt ván, bong truyền trên biển v.v… Buổi chiều quý khách trả phòng, đi Chợ Đầm tham quan và mua đặc sản, xe đưa đoàn rời Nha Trang đi Đà Lạt, trên đường đi Quý khách tham quan tháp Chàm poklong Giarai, ngắm toàn cảnh đồng bằng Phan Rang.Quý khách dừng chân trên đỉnh đèo thưởng thức phong cảnh núi rừnghùng vĩ và nên thơ của Đeò Ngoạn Mục. Đến Đà Lạt về khách sạn Quý khách nhận phòng. Buổi tối: Quý khách đi dạo Đà Lạt về đêm, thưởng thức hương vị cà fê phố núi của quán Thuỷ Tạ. Ngắm cảnh hoặc đi xe ngựa cổ dạo quanh Hồ Xuân Hương, nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.
Ngày 08: Đà Lạt - Các thắng cảnh (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Buổi sáng: Quý khách đi thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh thác Ankoret, suối Vàng, Suối Bạc, hồ Dankia - một quần thể núi non, suối hồ là đệ nhất phong cảnh của cao nguyên Lâm Viên. Đoàn tiếp tục đi Xã Lát, buôn của người dân tộc Lạt nằm dưới chân núi Liangbiang.Quý khách leo núi đi qua đồi Mimosa, thung lũng trăm năm để chinh phục đỉnh Liang biang, từ trên đỉnh núi chime ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt thơ mộng, huyền ảo trong sương mù. - Buổi chiều: Quý khách tham quan vườn hoa Bích Câu, biệt điện Bảo Đại, Đồi Mông Mơ, xem tranh thêu ở Đà Lạt Sử Quán, ghé chợ Đà Lạt mua đặc sản. - Buổi tối: Quý khách cùng sinh hoạt đêm văn nghệ công chiêng, đốt lửa trại, uống rượu cần, giao lưa văn hoá với người dân tộc Tây Nguyên( hoặc đi chương trình riêng của quý khách), nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.
Ngày 09: Đà Lạt - TP Hồ Chí Minh (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối tự túc)
Buổi sáng: Quý khách tự do dạo chơi - trả phòng khách sạn xe đưa đoàn rời Đà Lạt về Tp.HCM. Trên đường về, Quý khách tham quan thác Dam Bri ngọn thác đẹp và hùng vĩ của Cao nguyên Lâm Viên, ghé một cửa hang đặc sản Quý khách thưởng thức trà, cà phê Bảo Lộc. Buổi chiều: Đến Sài Gòn Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối(Tự túc). Tối Quý khách tự do tham quan Tp.HCM về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 10: TP HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố. Ăn trưa tự túc. Chiều: xe đón đưa khách tham quan Chùa Vĩnh Nghiêm, Nhà Thờ Đức Bà, Bưu Điện Thành Phố, … Về khách sạn nhận phòng, dùng cơm tối. Tối: Quý khách du thuyền trên sông Sài Gòn thưởng thức bữa tối và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc, xiếc…
Ngày 11: Hồ Chí Minh - Mỹ Tho - Vinh Sang (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Mỹ Tho - Sông Mekong. Quý khách thưởng thức Hủ Tiếu Nam Vang - Đặc sản nổi tiếng tại khu vực này. Đoàn xuống thuyền đi qua sông Tiền nghe hướng dẫn viên địa phương giới thiệu về cù lao Long, Lân, Qui, Phụng. Quý khách thưởng thức vị ngọt của Dừa Bến Tre. Đoàn lên đảo thưởng thức trái cây vườn, nghe ca nhạc tài tử Nam Bộ, tiếp tục đi xe ngựa trên đường làng chiêm ngưỡng cuộc sống tự nhiên của người dân trên Đảo, Tham quan làng nghề truyền thống - lò kẹo Dừa -Tận mắt chứng kiến cách thức cho ra đời 1 viên kẹo bằng thủ công. Xuống đò chèo du ngoạn qua các con rạch nhỏ. Đoàn tiếp tục ghé tham quan 1 ngôi nhà mang kiến trúc Nam Bộ xưa, thưởng thức trà mật ong miễn phí. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Chiều: Khởi hành đi Vĩnh Long. Xuống thuyền tham quan Lò Gốm - Tìm hiểu qui trình sản xuất gốm Đỏ- sản phẩm nổi tiếng tại Vĩnh Long. Tiếp tục tham quan Vườn ươm Giống, Chùa Tiên Châu. Đòan tham quan Khu Nuôi Đà Điểu Châu Phi, Lò sản xuất rượu Nếp. Quý khách cũng có thể tham gia các trò chơi dân gian tại KDL Vinh Sang: Bịt mắt gắn lông Đà Điểu, đi cầu khỉ, Cưỡi Đà Điểu Châu Phi, Câu cá Xấu Xiêm, Xem Đá Gà Truyền Thống….Quý khách cũng có thể tham gia trò chơi: Cưỡi Ngựa, đạp vịt, đứng trên trứng Đà Điểu...Chi phí những trò chơi này quý khách tự túc. Tối: Dùng cơm tối với đặc sản thịt Đà Điểu. Quý khách tham gia chương trình Gói Bánh Tét cùng người dân địa phương - quý khách tự tay mình gói bánh và đem về làm quà cho người thân, bạn bè.

----------


## kemmut

nhìn nhiều chữ quá ..chả đọc hết ..hic hic

----------


## dct_travel

tour này giá khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bạn?

----------


## congtydulich

9 xác ko có 1 cái hình gì lun,mình đoán chắc 50tr 1 tour :tongue:

----------

